# Skate Banana???



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i havent heard the hate? delams in year one,seems to be better now thats about it.. its soft, magnetraction is really sticky....
i think for the money there are better boards out now...

neversummers evo r
burton hero
stepchild jibstick
k2 www
rome postermania 1985
capita horrorscope 

all boards i would take over the banana, either because they are better boards, or as good or nearly as good for way less money..

still a very very nice board, dont get me wrong..


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Great board. Butters easily and good for rails, but doesn't really do to well on jumps.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

well i'm a park rat, riding a burton dominant. i like the fact that how the edges of the board kinda curl up makes it so you cant catch an edge, but you can also rip through ice due to the magnetraction. thats appealing to me. 

Technine, why do you say it doesnt do well on jumps?


----------



## RoughedgesMR (Dec 31, 2008)

jibpan for sure. 

btw i have a sb and a www.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

it is not good on jumps like any board of its style..it has a very soft tip and tail, not too much pop making landings more difficult. this is the main reason i wouldnt buy it. if you want a good rocker for jumping look at the travis rice, trs, or postermania 1985...


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

I have heard good stuff about the capita stairmaster. It has good pop and jibs good.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i will be able to tell you in a couple days about the stairmaster extreme...as soon as the temp gets under 40 again..


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> it is not good on jumps like any board of its style..it has a very soft tip and tail, not too much pop making landings more difficult. this is the main reason i wouldnt buy it. if you want a good rocker for jumping look at the travis rice, trs, or postermania 1985...


thanks, ill look into those. i love jibs, but i still like to go big on jumps. 
im also gonna look at the k2 jibpan.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

starting to have a few small chips on the topsheet.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

squishydonut said:


> starting to have a few small chips on the topsheet.


well believe me, nothing chips like the dominant. so its prob a step up from what i have


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

all boards chip alot, you would think yours is good if you saw mine prob..


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

alright, so whats the verdict? is the banana a good board, worth getting? 

oh and btw, my best friend had about an hour conversation with travis rice, and travis said EVERYONE needs a banana. i dunno, but i might trust that guy.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

alex is w0rd said:


> alright, so whats the verdict? is the banana a good board, worth getting?
> 
> oh and btw, my best friend had about an hour conversation with travis rice, and travis said EVERYONE needs a banana. i dunno, but i might trust that guy.


i'm a fan of the MTX+BTX. going fast or heading down difficult terrain is kinda unnerving at times though (to be expected). i'm not that good so maybe a combination of the two.

i like it though, my favorite board.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

alex is w0rd said:


> alright, so whats the verdict? is the banana a good board, worth getting?
> 
> oh and btw, my best friend had about an hour conversation with travis rice, and travis said EVERYONE needs a banana. i dunno, but i might trust that guy.


well im sure travis is putting the board into a "quiver" of boards whereas everyone should have the option because they are not better for everything...


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

The skate banana is a sick board pick it up for sure. It's actually pretty decent off of jumps, and has a lot of pop, due to the stiffed nose and tail. I have had no problems stability wise on it either, as long as you ride a pretty wide stance on it so the nose and tail can be engaged. Also don't listen to peoples opinions on this board if they have just demoed it or rode it for a day or two, it really takes some time to get use to, when I first started riding mine I wasn't to sure about it, but now I love it. The only catch is that it delams/chips really easily, because of the lack of fully wrapped steel edges.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Rome Artifact 1985 Reverse Camber.

I love it. More than life. 

Ive rode a banana once. There's a little difference I noticed in flex. But besides that from what I hear they're pretty much almost close to the same thing. FROM WHAT I HEAR. 

I almost got the GNU DK Vertighoul with the B tech, but I thought the Rome fit me more style wise.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Fyers said:


> Rome Artifact 1985 Reverse Camber.
> 
> I love it. More than life.
> 
> Ive rode a banana once. There's a little difference I noticed in flex. But besides that from what I hear they're pretty much almost close to the same thing. FROM WHAT I HEAR.


i will not doubt that its a great board at all, because i believe it is probably.
nor have i rode the 1985, but they should ride very very different. they are not even close tech wise, the banana cambers in the middle, the artifact at the bindings. the artifact is quite a bit softer, and theres no magnetraction.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

It took me a few runs to get the hang of my capita horrorscope. Then about another day to get good on boxes and rails. That was prob just because i was scared of catching an edge.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

i just took my first ride on my k2 www rocker and the ride was heavenly. i love it. Nice ollies, yet holds presses nicely. The park was closed when i rodwe it so i was mainly riding some natural jumps and pow. I was coming from a burton punch 145 which had no pop, so i dont know how valid my info was, but i was impressed nonetheless


----------



## BEC61408 (Jan 28, 2009)

I have the banana and love it. My girl has a GNU BTX with MTX as well and banana tech and she loves it was well. She's still learning but we both noticed that these boards are pretty stable on ice patches.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

alright, well weather its gonna be a banana or not, im probably gonna get a rocker or something with reverse camber because everyone seems to love it. 

and can someone explain to me what BTX and MTX means.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

alex is w0rd said:


> alright, well weather its gonna be a banana or not, im probably gonna get a rocker or something with reverse camber because everyone seems to love it.
> 
> and can someone explain to me what BTX and MTX means.


BTX is (see post below), MTX is the wavy sidecut that helps on ice.


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

squishydonut said:


> BTX is reverse camber, MTX is the wavy sidecut that helps on ice.


BTX is not really reverse camber, its rocker + magne traction. Lib Tech's reverse camber is called C2.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

darkninja said:


> BTX is not really reverse camber, its rocker + magne traction. Lib Tech's reverse camber is called C2.


dangit! that's the second time i messed up technical terms!


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

Its all good you were at least right on with MTX being mange traction  .


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

darkninja said:


> BTX is not really reverse camber, its rocker + magne traction. Lib Tech's reverse camber is called C2.


Reverse camber and rocker are the same thing, just two different terms. BTX has reverse camber between the feet and flat underneath the bindings with MTX and C2 is reverse camber between the feet and camber underneath the bindings with MTX as well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

I just got the skate banana yesterday for a hell of a price. I didnt really care for the banana since i have a 09' ns evo r but, the price was just too good to pass up. 

i rode it for the first time today in about almost a foot of fresh pow (it snowed till 5pm today at my local mnt and i was there for first chair). 

I have the 156 banana and it floats like a boat in pow. i was quite impressed with the banana it rode really well and held on great even over ice. 

i heard raves and bs from so many people that i wasnt expecting much before i got out to ride it today. i would have to rate it a close tie, almost as good compared to my evo. 

i really love this board though, the banana rides somewhat catchy but you get used to it and youll slash pow or haul some ass through the grooms. it popped quite well for me considering some members on this forum states its hard to pop and ollie on, so untrue. 

my ratings are high for this board. likei said before i love the banana.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

if you can get a deal on it get it, dont pay full price, specially with the season coming to a close


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

darkninja said:


> BTX is not really reverse camber, its rocker + magne traction. Lib Tech's reverse camber is called C2.


reverse camber is banana, c2 is reverse camber+camber like neversummer...


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

ok i understand the btx and mtx thing now. im probably gonna end up with a banana as long as it can serve me well on jumps. i dont go too huge on jumps, but i still like me some air. maybe 30 - 40 footer is my max. im a jib/rail type guy.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

I am a HUGE libTech/GNU fan here.. have liked the for a while now. I havent gotten the chance to ride the banana but I have a few friends online that talk nothing but praise for them as a park board. I do a little bit of everything and bought a GNU riders choise MTX board.... I would have gotten a BTX board bt no one locally had one in stock and I got a smoking deal on my MTX 157.5. I love magna traction and would love to try and combine it with the reverse camber as well.. i think my next board will be a BTX board.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

alex is w0rd said:


> ok i understand the btx and mtx thing now. im probably gonna end up with a banana as long as it can serve me well on jumps. i dont go too huge on jumps, but i still like me some air. maybe 30 - 40 footer is my max. im a jib/rail type guy.


the skate banana's tend to be softer as well.. keep in mind there are other BTX boards available that you can get to fit your needs a little better if needs be.. the GNU has severl BTX boards, and Lib Tech still offers other BTX boards that may suit you than a skate banana


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Fun in the park, but underperforms outside of it. I rode one for a full day/night, from park to sidecountry, moguls to crud to pow.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

My buddy has a skate bannana he loves it but has some complaints about it to. He doesnt like that the edging is not fully wraped around the nose and tail he is tearing the nose and tail apart and has had some problems with prespining it for 5's and 7's he is really looking hard at Never Summers and Burtons.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

Fitz said:


> My buddy has a skate bannana he loves it but has some complaints about it to. *He doesnt like that the edging is not fully wraped around the nose and tail* he is tearing the nose and tail apart and has had some problems with prespining it for 5's and 7's he is really looking hard at Never Summers and Burtons.


that is my ONLY complaint about my GNU riders choice board as well!!!


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

not to steal the thread or anything, but can someone give me a short description of what magnetraction actually is? i'm a bit confused here.. thx


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Replaces “two contact point” ski theory. Conventional skis and snowboards have two contact points. Our Magne-Traction boards have seven! Seven is more than two. With Magne-Traction, when your two outside contact points lose grip, you’ve still got five more to take over. You won’t fall as much. Rides like a skateboard. Control and turn initiation come from under your feet, not a foot and a half to either side of your feet. Better edge hold. Climbs icy pipes! Turns ice into powder!

this is there marketing line, it explains it well, yet it definetly increases your chance of catching an edge, greatly reduces your chance of slipping out. i personally do not like it, but it does ad a really skate like feel.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

This is the best way to understand MTX without actually seeing/riding one. 

Take a butter knife (a smooth, unserrated blade). Picture this as an edge of the snowboard. Take an ice cube and slide it around. It's slippery, the knife may snap flat against the cube or jsut slide off altogether.

Take a serrated knife. Notice that it literally bites into the cube. With 7 contact points on the edge of the board, you have many more contact points for holding onto the surface.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

Mpagano9 said:


> This is the best way to understand MTX without actually seeing/riding one.
> 
> Take a butter knife (a smooth, unserrated blade). Picture this as an edge of the snowboard. Take an ice cube and slide it around. It's slippery, the knife may snap flat against the cube or jsut slide off altogether.
> 
> Take a serrated knife. Notice that it literally bites into the cube. With 7 contact points on the edge of the board, you have many more contact points for holding onto the surface.


very good description actually.....

the sides of the board are wavy rather than flat to simulate the serrated knife effect. I can say this much from owning one, it does make a difference IMHO... last time i went boarding there was a particular slope that no one was going down due to 2 large icy spots... the only people going down it were either people that didnt know it was iced over.. or the 5-6 of us boarders that were on either libTech or GNU boards.

when you hit an icy spot, you dont chase the edge to keep the board stable... very minor adjustment to your stance is needed because the board just grips better.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

does anyone have any experience with a BTX or C2 board on jumps? i know its buttery, and the MTX makes it so you can rip threw ice but what about the jumps. can a banana or something with reverse camber handle them?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

NS RC has already been handling them for a year.


----------

